# EQing above 250 hz ???



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

....Anybody watch this interview about EQ ??

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1478854/the-science-of-the-room-with-paul-hales


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Good interview, some good info. I personally would change the "EQing speakers above 200 hz is a bad idea" message to "EQing speakers above 200 hz might not give you the results you are hoping for because..."

An informative interview, though.


----------

